# brain death study



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the CPT for "brain death study ".

The  patient  received  21 .6  mCi of Tc 99 m Ceretec HMPAO intravenously.Following appropriate delay imaging was performed over the  head and anterior right and left lateral positions.

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## pharmon (Dec 29, 2008)

look in the 78600 series.  I use 78610, but your area and situation may be different than mine.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 30, 2008)

it's 78610 only


----------

